# First African American coach to win Superbowl



## Leon (Jan 21, 2007)

did this get under anyone else's skin when they heard it? to me, it comes off as, "oh look, _*they*_ finally coached a team to the 'bowl!"

it should be a non-issue, but of course, this IS America.


----------



## Mastodon (Jan 21, 2007)

Who said it?


----------



## Rick (Jan 21, 2007)

Well, both Tony Dungy and Lovie Smith are so someone's gonna say it.


----------



## Rebelyellz (Jan 21, 2007)

I thought he was an American? DONNIE


----------



## rummy (Jan 21, 2007)

lol

But I love Lovie and Tony's nonchalant attitude towards the media's hype about "African American" coaches, and stuff.


----------



## Leon (Jan 22, 2007)

Mastodon said:


> Who said it?



the announcers at the end of the game


----------



## Jason (Jan 22, 2007)

I asked someone about dungy..they said they thought he was Domician?  I don't care either way


----------



## Mastodon (Jan 22, 2007)

All I know is that he's got one heck of an iron will considering that his son just committed suicide last year.


----------



## irg7620 (Jan 22, 2007)

why does it even matter what race someone is? can't we all just be called AMERICAN without the stupid label? i mean, i don't want to be called German-American because that's where the majority of my family's ancestors are from. i thought dungy was black too? i was born here in america. but i have russian, german, nordic, and polish thrown in. i'm american period. leave out the other labels in my opinion.


----------



## Buzz762 (Jan 22, 2007)

irg7620 said:


> why does it even matter what race someone is? can't we all just be called AMERICAN without the stupid label? i mean, i don't want to be called German-American because that's where the majority of my family's ancestors are from. i thought dungy was black too? i was born here in america. but i have russian, german, nordic, and polish thrown in. i'm american period. leave out the other labels in my opinion.



True enough. If we were to call someones race by where they were from, the only Americans would be what is left of the native population. I actually had someone in one of my classes go off on one of my professors before because the professor called him an African American when the guy was actually an Australian that just happened to have descended from aboriginal people.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 23, 2007)

Buzz762 said:


> True enough. If we were to call someones race by where they were from, the only Americans would be what is left of the native population. I actually had someone in one of my classes go off on one of my professors before because the professor called him an African American when the guy was actually an Australian that just happened to have descended from aboriginal people.



A black guy with an Australian accent? I bet he got more ass than a toilet seat.


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2007)

Jeff said:


> A black guy with an Australian accent? I bet he got more ass than a toilet seat.


----------



## Leon (Jan 23, 2007)

Jeff said:


> A black guy with an Australian accent? I bet he got more ass than a toilet seat.



whoa


----------



## irg7620 (Jan 23, 2007)

Leon said:


> did this get under anyone else's skin when they heard it? to me, it comes off as, "oh look, _*they*_ finally coached a team to the 'bowl!"
> 
> it should be a non-issue, but of course, this IS America.



yes, this did get under my skin. i could care less what someone is. just as long as they are good people. i think they care more about the races of the coaches or players, or any person in the world, rather than the achievements of a team, band, company, etc. it's sickening. sure, it's a good achievement for them, i'm happy for them. but damn, it isn't everything. the personality and accomplishments speak for a person more than skin color does in my opinion. to me, they went off and made it a race thing. so not cool. maybe they didn't. this is just my opinion.


----------



## Vince (Jan 24, 2007)

Jeff said:


> A black guy with an Australian accent? I bet he got more ass than a toilet seat.



holy shit jeff


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jan 25, 2007)

I understand how important it is to them for their whole developing of making everyone equal, and how special it is that 2 black coachs are in the SB.. But it really does suck we even have to talk about it. Its unfortunate, how afew years ago GMs and owners wouldnt even hire black coachs, altho It is kinda too far now when you HAVE to interview a black coach when the position is open, I think thats a stupid rule. 

What I would like to see is racism stopping against black QBs.. Rex Grossman cna fuck up all day long and everyone is still praising him because his D carried him to the superbowl, but Vick and Donovan and Young and Mcnair (in Tenn) basically carried their teams on their back, and they make one small mistake and its like "Bench them!" or Fire them, look what happen to Mcnair last year, and all this talk about Donovan being replaced by Jeff Garcia, and all the talk about Vick when he had no O-line, no WRs and still managed a great statistical season + 1000 yards rushing! THATs the real problem in the NFL.. people assuming african americans aren't smart enough to play QB, but can only be atheletes. 

Come to think of it, I bet this is so bad that its the reason there are not many black QBs.. The only ones here are the absolute insane ones, like Vick Young and Donovan.. I bet the normal speed/athletic QBs when they are in HS or college are told they cant play QB because of this issue, and only the extremely athletic gamebreakers are even given a chance.. Thats probably why theres not many pure pocket-passing black QBs in the league, They are growing up being told to play other positions because their not smart enough.. 

Im glad I live in Canada for this reason, we are like 20 years ahead of america in terms of racism.. look at the CFL and theres tons of race playing every position, coaching, and when our black coachs get in the playoffs, Its not even mentioned, And thats how it should be.


----------



## Jason (Jan 25, 2007)

NickCormier said:


> I understand how important it is to them for their whole developing of making everyone equal, and how special it is that 2 black coachs are in the SB.. But it really does suck we even have to talk about it. Its unfortunate, how afew years ago GMs and owners wouldnt even hire black coachs, altho It is kinda too far now when you HAVE to interview a black coach when the position is open, I think thats a stupid rule.
> 
> What I would like to see is racism stopping against black QBs.. Rex Grossman cna fuck up all day long and everyone is still praising him because his D carried him to the superbowl, but Vick and Donovan and Young and Mcnair (in Tenn) basically carried their teams on their back, and they make one small mistake and its like "Bench them!" or Fire them, look what happen to Mcnair last year, and all this talk about Donovan being replaced by Jeff Garcia, and all the talk about Vick when he had no O-line, no WRs and still managed a great statistical season + 1000 yards rushing! THATs the real problem in the NFL.. people assuming african americans aren't smart enough to play QB, but can only be atheletes.
> 
> ...




Im glad you live in Canada too..I don't feel the way you just said america does..


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jan 25, 2007)

America is the one making a deal about two african americans in the superbowl... Not Canada every Grey Cup o-O


----------



## Mastodon (Jan 25, 2007)

NickCormier said:


> I understand how important it is to them for their whole developing of making everyone equal, and how special it is that 2 black coachs are in the SB.. But it really does suck we even have to talk about it. Its unfortunate, how afew years ago GMs and owners wouldnt even hire black coachs, altho It is kinda too far now when you HAVE to interview a black coach when the position is open, I think thats a stupid rule.
> 
> What I would like to see is racism stopping against black QBs.. Rex Grossman cna fuck up all day long and everyone is still praising him because his D carried him to the superbowl, but Vick and Donovan and Young and Mcnair (in Tenn) basically carried their teams on their back, and they make one small mistake and its like "Bench them!" or Fire them, look what happen to Mcnair last year, and all this talk about Donovan being replaced by Jeff Garcia, and all the talk about Vick when he had no O-line, no WRs and still managed a great statistical season + 1000 yards rushing! THATs the real problem in the NFL.. people assuming african americans aren't smart enough to play QB, but can only be atheletes.
> 
> ...




What? Rex Grossman caught shit all season. The reason some of those black QB's catch shit is because of their arrogant attitudes. Though, I think Mcnabb is pretty humble.

(Ps. You probably shouldn't say that you're ahead of the United States by 20 years in terms of racism, because that implies that racism is _more_ advanced. You should have said something like race issues or tolerance.


----------



## Jason (Jan 26, 2007)

NickCormier said:


> America is the one making a deal about two african americans in the superbowl... Not Canada every Grey Cup o-O



1 or 2 sports broadcasters doesn't represent a entire country there Nick.


----------



## Kotex (Jan 30, 2007)

That shit irritated the hell out of me. Why do they have to be African-American? Why couldn't they just be a good coach?

That shit irritated the hell out of me. Why do they have to be African-American? 
Making a big deal out of it. Why couldn't it just be two good coaches going to the super bowl?


----------

